# [TIP] Audio 2 pistes jouées en 5.1

## julroy67

Pour jouer des pistes stéréo sur un kit 5.1 (avec les 5 enceintes et le caisson) on peut utiliser le fichier .asoundrc qui est dans le dossier personnel.

Pour la plupart des personnes ceci devrait aller :

.asoundrc :

```
#########################################################

#This is the standard setting (see: "!default")

#This profile, the default loaded, upmixes stereo sound to 5.1.

pcm.!default {

        type plug

        slave.pcm "surround51"

        slave.channels 6

        route_policy duplicate

}

########################################################

#This is the normal spdif output profile (optical, toslink).

pcm.!spdif {

    type plug

    slave.pcm "hw:0,1"

}

#######################################################

#This is what one could call the "factory default setting", in other words, it only plays the actual channels. so if you fx want to watch a 5.1 movie, on the analog output, this is the option you want. 

pcm.analog {

    type plug

    slave analog_slave;

}

pcm_slave.analog_slave {

        pcm surround51;

        format S32_LE;

}
```

Et alors à vous les MP3 en 5.1   :Very Happy:  (il faut redémarrer Amarok si il est déjà démarré, ou tout autre lecteur)

Source

----------

